# Soap cutter reviews?



## Alzie (Sep 18, 2018)

hello! I was hoping to get thoughts on what multi bar cutter and single bar cutter everyone likes. My mom has amazingly offered to get me one of each for my b-day and there are a lot of options out there! I'm leaning towards the powder coated metal ones, but am open to see what everyone thinks and suggests regarding style and vendor.  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 18, 2018)

I have both the metal multi bar cutter and wood single bar cutter from Bud Hafner on Etsy.  Hands down the best money I’ve spent on equipment.  High quality cutters and I think they are reasonably priced for the quality.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 18, 2018)

I second the Bud cutter. I only have the single cutter and it’s all I think I’ll ever need as I have no plans to ever sell. And I enjoy cutting my loaves.


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 19, 2018)

bud cutter.
Do a search for bud cutter here.  I had the same question 6 months ago and there is some good info.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 19, 2018)

I have a bud multi wire cutter. 
Excellent quality beautifully made machine. 
It is a joy to use.  Excellent service. 

You can choose the width between the wires.


----------



## dndlyon (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks for asking @Alzie - I've been searching for the same info. Lots of people recommend Bud's cutters.

Have any of you had to replace the wires? Is it easy to do?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 19, 2018)

Nope, mine is 3 years old and haven't had to replace yet.  Comes with a replacement.


----------



## Melissa_S (Sep 19, 2018)

I bought a bundle of soap making supplies from a wonderful lady who was getting out of making soap.  One of the things in that bundle was a bud cutter.  The only problem is it cuts wider than I'd prefer to have.  Is there any way to change the width myself or would I have to buy another cutter?  Would love to be able to cut 1" bars but this is a 1 1/4" cutter.  Thanks!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 19, 2018)

No, you cannot adjust the size of the cut.  I have the 1 1/4 cutter myself. I use my single cutter if I need something different.  Mostly used for shower favors that are special order.


----------



## Melissa_S (Sep 19, 2018)

That’s what I was afraid of. Oh well, I still love it!


----------



## Megan (Sep 19, 2018)

I have the single wire cutter from bud and I love it. It's easy to clean too, because he makes them from plastic now


----------



## Alzie (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks everyone!! Sounds unanimous for the bud cutter!! I've been swamped and overwhelmed lately and I really appreciate all the help from everyone here


----------



## Alzie (Sep 19, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> No, you cannot adjust the size of the cut.  I have the 1 1/4 cutter myself. I use my single cutter if I need something different.  Mostly used for shower favors that are special order.


That's the way im leaning, I like the 1 1/4 size bar but some molds I like to go thinner on the size.  I really like cutting single bars (something very calming about it), but I also like them to be consistent in size


----------



## Cellador (Sep 20, 2018)

I just ordered a Bud cutter. I haven't gotten it yet, but he shipped it in less than 24 hrs of placing the order. Impressive!


----------



## dndlyon (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm convinced now as well and just added both a single and multi-cutter to my list. Thank you all for the input and thank you Alzie for starting the thread!


----------



## nonna oakie (Sep 20, 2018)

what is a bud cutter? for loaf soaps?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 20, 2018)

nonna oakie said:


> what is a bud cutter? for loaf soaps?


Yes, it cuts logs/loafs  into bars. The single arm cutter can also cut full bars into guest size bars.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 20, 2018)

dndlyon said:


> Thanks for asking @Alzie - I've been searching for the same info. Lots of people recommend Bud's cutters.
> 
> Have any of you had to replace the wires? Is it easy to do?


I broke a wire and it’s easy to change. He has a video on how to do it. Don’t tighten the wires too tight!!


----------



## KimT2au (Sep 21, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> I have a bud multi wire cutter.
> Excellent quality beautifully made machine.
> It is a joy to use.  Excellent service.
> 
> You can choose the width between the wires.


 Can you give me a ball park figure on how much postage you paid to Australia?

Kim


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Sep 21, 2018)

KimT2au said:


> Can you give me a ball park figure on how much postage you paid to Australia?
> 
> Kim



Not who you asked but I was curious on how much it would be for me to get it (Mexico) and postage is half the price of the item give or take a bit. So nope. I think I’m gonna order a cheese cuter.


----------

